# Pee pads



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could recommend a brand of pee pads? I've been getting the huge ones and just cutting them in half since I have this holder
http://www.petco.com/product/8679/Pet-Gold...Combo-Pack.aspx
but it's staring to get REALLY annoying. :smilie_tischkante: 
The smallest ones that I found on ebay/amazon are 24 x 17 so I would still have to cut them a little bit.  
What does everyone else who also uses a holder use?


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> I was wondering if anyone could recommend a brand of pee pads? I've been getting the huge ones and just cutting them in half since I have this holder
> http://www.petco.com/product/8679/Pet-Gold...Combo-Pack.aspx
> but it's staring to get REALLY annoying. :smilie_tischkante:
> The smallest ones that I found on ebay/amazon are 24 x 17 so I would still have to cut them a little bit.
> What does everyone else who also uses a holder use?[/B]


I used to use a holder but now just use the huge pads that I get at Sam's Club. They are for people but work great for doggies and are WAY cheaper!

Cathy A


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I've use a pad that's 24"x 24" that I bought from Petcetera, but now I make pee pads of that size that are washable. I felt bad about throwing away all those pads and I've opted for a more environmentally friendly alternative. I flush the poops and wash the pads after a few pees - it's been working great!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> I've use a pad that's 24"x 24" that I bought from Petcetera, but now I make pee pads of that size that are washable. I felt bad about throwing away all those pads and I've opted for a more environmentally friendly alternative. I flush the poops and wash the pads after a few pees - it's been working great![/B]


I have debated this and may try it. We throw away so many pads but is it like a towel where the pee soaks through? I am also afraid that the feel lfo them are softer, more like carpet, making it harder for these guys to tell the difference between clothes, a towel, rugs, or a pad.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i like the Pish pads and they've held up well (and my dogs don't chew them up) but for around the house, I use the disposable pads. I get them on Ebay


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

We use the arm and hammer pee pads and I would say we go through about 1/day maybe 1.5/day. They work for us and there is no odor so I'm not changing it! Plus you can get them at Target so they are convenient.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> We use the arm and hammer pee pads and I would say we go through about 1/day maybe 1.5/day. They work for us and there is no odor so I'm not changing it! Plus you can get them at Target so they are convenient.[/B]


yup, us too! we go thru about 4 a day only because SOMEONE (not me, i have the peeing thing down by now...) seems to pee only around the edges and i find i'm cleaning up all around the pad and under it and sometimes mopping the entire kitchen floor (smallllll kitchen). but i'm thankful that she uses those and not the carpets anymore LOL. baby steps.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I get the Arm and Hammer baking soda ones from Target. Max goes for days without using it because he is generally and outside pee-er.

I've used them for years and they rarely leak but this time I was at Walmart and it was Xmas rush so I bought some Hartz ones instead of driving to Target ... they leak and are a bit smelly. When I pick them up to fold - the floor is wet with pee ... I never had that problem with Arm and Hammer


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499040
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have exactly the same problem  she only does on pads on tiles though which is considerate!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498881
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I go to the fabric store and get absorbent fabric (like maybe a few layers of diaper flannel, or that quilty stuff that mattress pads are made of). I stitch the layers together and they're very absorbent. I have a tray that I put the pads in, so I'm not overly worried about soaking through. You could lay some vinyl on the floor or stitch some waterproof material to the bottom of the pads. This may sound daunting, but believe me, I have NO skill with sewing and this is all really easy and foolproof.

Haiku hasn't had any problem with confusion between the pads and the rugs, or clothes, towels, etc. I worried about this initially, so I bought a different laundry detergent that I use only for her pee pads - this way they smell different than the other laundry in the house.

I have found that this works very well, and I don't have to feel that I'm contributing to garbage that will take hundreds of years to decompose.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498852
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the people pads at sams club are awesome!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
haha the plastic is a pretty mint green (atleast here anyways haha) and they are like $20 for 125 pads...
they don't leak...and *2 *pads cover the area I used to use *4 *natures miracle pads...


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I recently started using Gridlock Piddle Pads and really like them. They seen much more absorbent than the Nature's Miracle ones that I was using and less expensive. I get them on ebay.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498852
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cathy, what is the brand on the people pads you use that you get from Sam's? I got some pee pads from Walmart & they suck big time! Pee goes right through them. They are called "Out On Your Own" pee pads. Don't ever bother buying those, they don't work.


----------



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

i have arm and hammer which seem like they have a fresh scent, but seem a little thin...then i also have people pads that they use in the hospitals that are HUGE in size and have 2 sticky strips...they both work equally the same since stuie likes the carpet the best


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Since Quincy is my first ever pee-pad pooch I decided I'd ask his mom what she had been using for him so I'd have the same kind for him to start with anyway.
They are about 24"x24" and the urine turns to a 'gel' from some kind of 'material' within the pad. they come 100 pads for $29.95. there doesn't seem to be any odor from the urine. the poops I immediately pick up and flush . I use 2-3 pads per day as a norm. Have used 4 but that depends on how hard the play/activity and how much he drinks from that PLUS based on his 'aim'. He's a very clean little guy and if he had had a 'large pee' he tends to go smack dab in the middle .. it does gel up and doesn't 'spread all that much but he tends to then go to 'edges' to stay away from a former/large spot. Other normal times he just goes in a clean spot and the pad and can use the same pad several times.
I had to pay S&H plus the NY tax. There was only $1.00 difference in shipping if I bought a second box so that's what I did. 
So, two boxes for a total of 200 pads plus tax and S&H came to $74.49

I will be looking to see if there are others a bit cheaper and as absorbant...but felt this wasn't too terrible.

Edit: forgot to add the link if anyone wanted it:
http://www.petdiscounters.com/c38/Advance-...Pads-p7108.html


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> I recently started using Gridlock Piddle Pads and really like them. They seen much more absorbent than the Nature's Miracle ones that I was using and less expensive. I get them on ebay.[/B]


We also use the Gridlock pads. I really like them and we've been using them for about a year now. Luci always has a habit of going poopie like right on the edge of the pad so that 1/2 is on the pad and 1/2 is on the floor :smilie_tischkante: so I still end up cleaning the entire floor..every day! :smhelp:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I also use the pads from Sam's club. The price is right and they are quality pads. No leaks. I also like that inside the box, they are packed in little plastic wraps of like 10 pads. When we travel, I just toss a pack in the van. I use 2-3/week usually since Soda primarily piddles outdoors. I pick up the poops and flush. 

I tried the Pooch Pads washable ones years ago....even with 2 dogs, it seemed like they sat there and started to smell before I had 4 or 5 to wash at once. My house has NEVER smelled of dog and I really couldn't stand it.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

> the people pads at sams club are awesome!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> haha the plastic is a pretty mint green (atleast here anyways haha) and they are like $20 for 125 pads...
> they don't leak...and *2 *pads cover the area I used to use *4 *natures miracle pads...[/B]


I have been using natures miracle pads, which I feel are really expensive! But, the other brands that I can pick up local, the pups won't go on. I think it is the scent associated with the natures miracle pads. Did you have any trouble with that initially after switching? And, do you know the name of the pads that you get at Sams? Thanks!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

My three go outside but sometimes Peanut will go on the pad in the morning. I was using the pads alone and they would tear them up. Then I got a pad holder so the tearing stopped but now Cody lays in it like a bed. Clean or used :bysmilie: :bysmilie: does anybody elses fluff do this???? :mellow:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> I was wondering if anyone could recommend a brand of pee pads? I've been getting the huge ones and just cutting them in half since I have this holder
> http://www.petco.com/product/8679/Pet-Gold...Combo-Pack.aspx
> but it's staring to get REALLY annoying. :smilie_tischkante:
> The smallest ones that I found on ebay/amazon are 24 x 17 so I would still have to cut them a little bit.
> What does everyone else who also uses a holder use?[/B]


You could purchase a larger holder for the larger pee pads. I also use the pads from Sam's Club that are in the pharmacy area for incontinent people. They are larger than the regular puppy pads and I found a plastic holder that fits them perfectly. The holder prevents the edge peeing problem. At first they were a bit daunted about stepping over the edge of the holder but now it's old hat.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> I used to use a holder but now just use the huge pads that I get at Sam's Club. They are for people but work great for doggies and are WAY cheaper!
> 
> Cathy A[/B]


I use something similar but I get them from a Medical Outlet store here in town. I use them for in the motel for dog shows. At home I used the Pish Pads. But for some reason the blue top layer has become separated from the pad. They are great when they are all together. They stay on the floor right where you put them and they soak up the pee really well. My pads are older now, I bought 10 feet at the Kansas City Specialty from Steve Porter. That was 2005. No, I don't bleach them at all. I do use an 1/8 of a cup of Odoban in the wash water. 
I bought some people washable pads that I use from the Medical Outlet store too. They work great too. 
Tina


----------



## susy (Jun 19, 2006)

I use the Stay at Home Adult pads from PetsMart. They're thick and leakproof. Bit expensive though.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Not that I would say buy them from this site, but these are the BEST pads I have found.

http://www.bedding.com/product/housebreaki...eaking-pad.html

They also may not be the size you wish but if you ever want a GREAT pad these are it.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> Not that I would say buy them from this site, but these are the BEST pads I have found.
> 
> http://www.bedding.com/product/housebreaki...eaking-pad.html
> 
> ...


these sound similar to the ones I get.. they really do work well! I like the 'gel concept' an when we've had to leave and Quincy has used the pad (well ,pads ..I leave 2 down if we go out) and we come in and there is no odor! since pads are a new concept to me with Quincy... I was a bit concerned about that.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> Not that I would say buy them from this site, but these are the BEST pads I have found.
> 
> http://www.bedding.com/product/housebreaki...eaking-pad.html
> 
> ...



I just bought some of these today. They were on an endcap at the feed store so I picked them up! Glad to hear they are good. I've brought the pad indoors (it's usually on the balcony) since it's been incredibly wet and rainy the past few days!


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499368
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Name: Member's Mark® Comfort Shape® Underpads - 120 ct
Size: 24"x36"
Price: website says it depends...but in Fort Collins they're about $24
Link:

Human Incontinence Pads (aka great dog potty pads)

Picture:










I think that Nature's Miracle really pulled a quick one with the grass scent ....haha I couldn't tell if Biggles liked them bc of the scent either....
but we actually tried a concept we found on here a long time ago....a potty tent haha...
basically we bought a baby/toddler tent from Target (I put some pictures below) and that's where we keep Biggles potty pads (so he knows where to go)
because of that....I think the transition was a little easy for us because he already knows when he goes in there.....there will be pads to pee on and a treat to follow....
he did like the nature's miracle pads ...but we were having to put 4 of those pads into the tent to cover the floor of it and it was kind of overwhelming....I think that when we switched to these he kinda liked that 2 long pads fit perfectly and the light lining meant it looked more consistent like carpet vs. all the green lines from the NM pads.....(haha these are all my assumptions because I have no way of asking his opinion but lol this is what I think went on in his little head)......we did keep a NM pad in the tent with the new one's so it still triggered the recognition...but we had more success by blotting/soaking up a fresh pee from a NM onto a Sams pad and taking the NM pad out of the tent completely...it kind of hit the same 'pee' trigger..and he's never had a problem since........we even keep a pad in the bedroom...so that he can wake up and go in the middle of the night and come back to bed*

(our trainer said that the reason they refuse to go on new pads is because of the new scent/texture/ and most of all Appearance....they just need to know that you approve of them marking on these new pads (which for all they know could be your new rug)...so tons of praise when they check them out & even more when they finally accept using them**)


These are the same pads JMM mentioned come in individually wrapped packs inside the box..it's convenient because you don't have to find a place to store a big box...and I keep a little pack in the car for trips to other people's houses!!!...I was going through so many packs of natures miracle 80 packs it wasn't even funny...and as a college student it wasn't fitting into my budget!...so these are amazing..........I think I went through atleast 2 packs of NM *per* month....and I'm going to Sam's tomorrow for my 2nd box in over 2 months (and Biggles primarily potties INDOORS).....we get about 3-4 good pee's before he won't use them and we switch out.....I couldn't recommend these more.......

If anyone has any other questions...just PM me 


Here's our potty tent when we set it up! (it's a cellphone picture sorry haha)








and this is the Target website picture (I think it's 36"x36"x36")


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> Here's our potty tent when we set it up! (it's a cellphone picture sorry haha)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Love the idea of the tent! Quincy likes his 'privacy'....especially for 'poops'. He is such a good boy about using his pad butdoesn't want anyone to see him 'go' ( ahh such a little gentleman :wub: ) . I have his pad in a 'discreet area of the guest room and at Christmas people put their coats on the bed there as they always have. I was constantly checking the pad to see if he had used it so to dispose of it and put a fresh if needed. My friend said she went to get something from her purse and Quincy was just about to 'do-something' and immediately stopped when she entered the room and stared at her as if to say ' Excuuuuse me! I'm needing to go potty here!" . She laughed at herself because she said she found herself apologizing to him ! LOL 
I'm thinking the tent would be ideal for his privacy and also a bit more asthetic for situations when we do have guests here. This group wouldn't think much about it even if the pads were used but I know a few people who would find the pee-pad thing a bit 'disturbing'.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=500082
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha ya it's actually worked out better than I'd ever guessed.....Bigs is one of those private pottiers too...lol when he runs to the tent nobody can really make direct eye contact with him or he stops his business....he seems to love it...and I love that I can even move it anywhere in the house and he'll go to it*...I think it's easier for those people who've never experienced potty pads to accept this idea......haha it just makes sense...we have privacy in our human bathrooms they should have somewhere too*...let me know how things work out if you decide to try it  :aktion033:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I just bought a case of these for xmas for my pups to try... http://trainingandcontrol.petedge.com/Fres...bCategoryId=465

I used to use simple solutions brand... and then switched to bargin hound brand.. i feel that i need something for ordor... so thats why i'm tryin these new pads from petedge... they have baking soda... we'll see what happens.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> We use the arm and hammer pee pads and I would say we go through about 1/day maybe 1.5/day. They work for us and there is no odor so I'm not changing it! Plus you can get them at Target so they are convenient.[/B]



Target have them on sale now - 55 pads for $9.99 - got some yesterday !!!


----------

